# A few pics...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A few pictures of the past few months.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A few more


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Some more...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Still more.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like someone tried to solder a shark bite.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the big galvy pipe photo.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what was the huge flood all about down the middle of that
long hallway?? Looks like it was a real mess:laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

In the last picture on the second post, what is that yellow fitting with flange? I'm gunna take a wild stab and guess some sort of expansion coupling?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

moonapprentice said:


> In the last picture on the second post, what is that yellow fitting with flange? I'm gunna take a wild stab and guess some sort of expansion coupling?


I don't know what it is exactly. It's on a building that produces chilled water for high rises, my work was above that mess, I worked of that 16" pipe.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> what was the huge flood all about down the middle of that
> long hallway?? Looks like it was a real mess:laughing::laughing::yes:


8" water main blew under the slab of a building. That's the mezzanine level... There is 3 levels below it basement, sub basement, and coal storage, now just empty, obviously... Coal storage filled all the way, basement with elevator equipment, boilers, generators, art collection, servers was under 3 feet of water...that it's this picture. You can't tell but the brown floor is the surface of the water.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> 8" water main blew under the slab of a building. That's the mezzanine level... There is 3 levels below it basement, sub basement, and coal storage, now just empty, obviously... Coal storage filled all the way, basement with elevator equipment, boilers, generators, art collection, servers was under 3 feet of water...that it's this picture. You can't tell but the brown floor is the surface of the water.




It just breaks my heart to hear when billionaires get their precious art collections destroyed by main water line breaks like this... Makes you wonder why they would store their treasures in basements............:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> 8" water main blew under the slab of a building. That's the mezzanine level... There is 3 levels below it basement, sub basement, and coal storage, now just empty, obviously... Coal storage filled all the way, basement with elevator equipment, boilers, generators, art collection, servers was under 3 feet of water...that it's this picture. You can't tell but the brown floor is the surface of the water.


8" main. DIP?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> 8" main. Dip?


dip?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey was that my tape measure............


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

GAN said:


> Hey was that my tape measure............


That tape was a real b word. Fell down a clean out in a data center. Main was 10' deep, 300' to the outside so we could dig it up.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> That tape was a real b word. Fell down a clean out in a data center. Main was 10' deep, 300' to the outside so we could dig it up.


Computer hard drive magnets taped to the sectional cable and watch with the camera. Could've gotten it back. Those things are stupid strong. I got a pair of 440 channies out a cleanout last year-they weren't mine.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Computer hard drive magnets taped to the sectional cable and watch with the camera. Could've gotten it back. Those things are stupid strong. I got a pair of 440 channies out a cleanout last year-they weren't mine.


Cast iron pipe...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

"Sectional cable"


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Magnets would stick to the pipe.... No?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

K1500 spins really fast-if it was within 100' I would get it. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll try if I'm ever in the same situation.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hard drive magnets are awesome-stick junk to the roof of the truck-extra blades-nut drivers-holds my hockey puck locks to the bracket if I forget to lock them. 3 or 4 make a good screw/studfinder. Retrieve metal objects from the stupid deep ejector pit.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Some more...


 got to be carful on those back flows I broke a stem once when it was stuck.


----------

